# A Place In The Sun (C4): British expats in Gran Canaria



## AlexandraShaw

A Place In The Sun (Channel 4) is looking for British expats living in the southwest of Gran Canaria to take part in an interview with our presenter. The couple should be happy to appear on camera talking about their experiences of moving and living abroad.

My director and assistant producer would be looking to meet with possible interviewees on Wednesday 8th or Thursday 9th October. Filming would last for a couple of hours at some point between 13th and 17th October.

If you are interested in taking part or else know anyone who might be, please e-mail alexandra.shaw[at]aplaceinthesun.com with your contact details and a brief description of the motives for your move.

Thank you!


----------

